# Funny bike



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Neon made it faster. Honestly! From 1991.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Ahhh the Funny Bike - the anti-Recumbent! I love 'em!

Is that a 26 or 24 on the front? Is that yours, do you still have it? So many questions...

I dig the MTB helmet and sticker, the fact that it's a single ring up front and the flouro skinsuit.

And the second pic where the dude in the red is holding the bike is just perfect for a caption competition. "Dude, you've been doing squats!"

Grumps


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

"anti-recumbent" I like that. It was a nice bike when I had the motor to make it move. I sold the frame, fork and clincher front wheel 2 years ago to kid from Kenosha who was wanting to use it for Pursuit on the track. I still have the tubular 24" rim but I no clue what to do with it. I have the rest of the parts as well. 

It was Tange Prestige, made in Japan and very light. Even with the CMXL man-hole cover on the back it didn't weigh more than 19#. I don't remember the geometry but it was fairly stable in the TT tuck. The gearing I ran was a 55x 12-17 6 speed with a MTB thumb shifter clamped on the Profile bar and it set to friction. That worked well in the tuck. At the time the rules allowed for only one functioning brake.

The mullet on the guy holding me is classic 1991 Texas. Wasn't that the "Hans & Franz" era? 

As for the helmet, it wasn't so much an MTB helmet as it was the best offering Giro had then. It was a Giro Hammerhead, which I left on the roof of my car at a race in Wisconsin about 2 years later. I have no idea where it fell off. At least my head wasn't in it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I love funny bikes.....I love them so much I keep buying them, riding them for a while and than selling them because they are so uncomfortable.. I still haven't learned my lesson


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Yeah, that chainring is impressive*

I was looking at and thinking 54 but 55! Great to see some pics in action.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Any wonder it was so light, one brake, single ring, and a 24" front wheel. Awesome stuff!

I like it, as would the Chiropractors Association of America. Can't wait to get mine built now.

Grumps


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Light despite the Ritchey MTB stem holding the Cinelli model 62's with the original Profile clip-on geek bar, or the TT-Contraption as I called it.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*A snapshot of bike design in the 80’s*



Dave Hickey said:


> I love funny bikes.....I love them so much I keep buying them, riding them for a while and than selling them because they are so uncomfortable.. I still haven't learned my lesson


You have got to love these old school time trial bikes, a snapshot of bike design in the 80’s with their quirky bent steel tubes and 26" or 24" front wheels – hence why they were sometimes called a “Funny Bike”.

I too, like Dave and a few others just keep buying them, problem is I don't sell them - currently own six and see a few more on the horizon. 

My Montagner with Gipiemme Crono Special componentry is my favourite:-


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

steelisreal2 said:


> You have got to love these old school time trial bikes, a snapshot of bike design in the 80’s with their quirky bent steel tubes and 26" or 24" front wheels – hence why they were sometimes called a “Funny Bike”.
> 
> I too, like Dave and a few others just keep buying them, problem is I don't sell them - currently own six and see a few more on the horizon.
> 
> My Montagner with Gipiemme Crono Special componentry is my favourite:-


Yellow Jersey (they're downtown) had a 3Rensho TT with a 26" front last winter until someone overseas bought it. they still have the occasional swoopy tubed TT frame like yours. I would get one in a heartbeat now. My wife's bike has 650c wheels so I can easily justify buying a set of tubulars for its front and her to use for events.


----------



## tlc4bikes (Dec 31, 2009)

I still have my Schwinn Prologue that I bought new in 1987. Very comfotable bike to ride as far as funny bikes go. Even done 100K rides on it (back in the day of course). Well balanced and easy to ride. Plan on riding it in the near future as soon as we get some desent weather here in NC.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Some 3Rensho funny bikes.....these aren't mine....yet


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Some 3Rensho funny bikes.....these aren't mine....yet




why don't you have a custom yamaguchi? dude has a framebuilding course where you build your own


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> why don't you have a custom yamaguchi? dude has a framebuilding course where you build your own



some day.....


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Ahhh, The days of $10,000 skinsuits.

You can't do that no more.

Ride like Eddy, or forget it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

that seatpost clamp on the moser makes me sad....


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> that seatpost clamp on the moser makes me sad....


Doesn't leave a lot of room for adjustment. I guess it was designed for one ride and out. I suspect they didn't swap out too many seat, crank and pedal combos.


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

*Derosa*

This one is mine....


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

The first pic in CurbDestroyer's post is a Mixte!

Ctam, I have seen a lot of bikes, like, a metric sh*tload of bikes in my time. That De Rosa has to be one the most beautiful I've ever seen, funny bike or otherwise. That is sensational. There is something about that bike that just exudes class. Maybe because it's a mint De Rosa funny bike with period correct Campy parts. ...drool...

Grumps


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

ctam said:


> This one is mine....



damn.......................that is beautiful


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yamaguchi, 3Rensho and Merckx......Some of the pics in this thread are pursuit frames but I guess they still fall into the catorgory of funny bikes..


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Wow...Nice!
I haven't seen funny bikes quite like some of the ones pictured. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Later Moser record bike


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

merckxman said:


> Later Moser record bike




looks like a bike friday w/ bigger wheels


----------



## RFC (Mar 30, 2008)

Here are a few more:

1987 Schwinn Prologue

198? Nashbar 

1987 Team Fuji, heavily modified. I might take it back to stock.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Mine, again. Mainly C Record.


----------



## Carabo (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's mine.








Probably about the same age as ctam's stunning De Rosa on the previous page. It came with a mix of C-Record and Shimano bits. So I've been slowly replacing the Japanese bits over the last year. Getting the 650c/700c Shamal set together also required some patience. It's pretty much there now, except for stem and saddle maybe.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice*

The frame material steel? I like the shape on the top tube. Sharp looking ride and nice touch with the Shamals and CRecord.




Carabo said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carabo (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks. Yes it's steel, Columbus MAX tubing. Introduced somewhere in the late eighties as an aerodynamic and strong tubeset (it's not that light). The shape of the top and down tubes, in cross section, goes from a vertically oriented ellips to round in the middle to a horizontally oriented ellips at the other end. The fork blades are flattened. There was also an off road version of the tubeset. I like how the tubing gives the frame a more dynamic stance.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*Nice.*



Carabo said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless I'm going mad I've seen something almost identical at my lbs in Wellington, New Zealand. Glad mine runs 700c, finding that pair must have been bloody impossible. Great looking bike though. Now all you need is a Regal or a Profil like mine!!

Actually I need to fit some new bars asap, little problem with braking, I can't, not enough movement in the lever - hits the bar - eek. Mind you makes for fast rides!!!!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

DannyBoy said:


> Actually I need to fit some new bars asap, little problem with braking, I can't, not enough movement in the lever - hits the bar - eek. Mind you makes for fast rides!!!!


You could turn the levers around so the blades point forward (if that makes sense). Swap the right and left around so the cable still exits on the inside of the bars.

That might give you enough clearance.

Or, yeah, get a different bar.

Grumps


----------



## Carabo (Dec 18, 2009)

DannyBoy said:


> Unless I'm going mad I've seen something almost identical at my lbs in Wellington, New Zealand. Glad mine runs 700c, finding that pair must have been bloody impossible. Great looking bike though. Now all you need is a Regal or a Profil like mine!!


Oh wow, was it from a customer? I've yet to find another example of this frame. The search for this wheelset has left me with me another pair by the way, 700c front/650c rear . The 700c wheelset was bought from Indecs, also active on these forums. I've been thinking about a Regal indeed but a Flite seems more appropriate for a time trial bike of this era.



Uncle Grumpy said:


> You could turn the levers around so the blades point forward (if that makes sense).


Was about to give the same tip . Another option would be to cut the bars (LA 84?) some more and mount the levers closer to the bend. That'd help get some more clearance but could mess up your position on the bike.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Carabo said:


> The search for this wheelset has left me with me another pair by the way, 700c front/650c rear .


Pull the wheels down and rebuild the rear hub with the 700 and the front with the 650. Spoke lengths might be out, so you would need to source new spokes, though some DT Swiss aero bladed ones would suit.

Or send them to me to do. I "promise" you'll get them back and they won't be lost in the mail. :aureola: 

Grumps


----------



## chente (Jun 6, 2009)

I've got a Nishiki Linear that I ride sometimes.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi There danny boy ,I have some white Modolo Kronos(Orion) levers you can have for postage if you want for your roberts , the lever blades end up a long way from the bars on those plastic things! they have no Hoods which is no problem on that bike either ! There are no return springs in them though which happened later.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

latman said:


> Hi There danny boy ,I have some white Modolo Kronos(Orion) levers you can have for postage if you want for your roberts , the lever blades end up a long way from the bars on those plastic things! they have no Hoods which is no problem on that bike either ! There are no return springs in them though which happened later.


Yeah, I'd be keen. I really like the Kronos levers, doubt shipping to NZ'd be much!


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Back to the future...*

It is interesting to see that some of the currently available time trial from the likes of Giant, Specialized, Trek, and Felt, amongst others using design ideas from bikes from up to 30 years ago. The current designs maybe slightly more refined due to advancements in technology, but many of the old school time trial bikes from the 1980's had some of these features.

For example the handlebar stem running inline with the top tube, that was previously done by Cinelli (below) and 3Rensho (refer to a previous posting).









Low profile brakes behind the forks (Textima)









Rear brake caliper under bottom bracket shell, oval/eccentric chain-rings and P3 type seat tube (Polchlopek)









Cutting edge handlebars (Gitane)









Another thing that is still happening is the UCI banning advancements in the time trial bike!


----------



## yusufbangura (Jun 24, 2010)

I have a LARGE (+61cm) Yamaguchi frame that I bought under the impression it was something else and now I'm finding out that it has a surprising amount of history behind it. Its part of the '93 EDS Team although I've not seen anything like it before or after on eBay. (I'll post some images this evening)


----------



## yusufbangura (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## Merry Nena (Jul 15, 2010)

Hello.......

Once in awhile I see an ad in Popular Mechanics about an exercise machine that is so good that you get training of 30 minutes in 5 minutes.

It looks like a fancy bicycle machine.

When I was about seven we had a block party on my street and I was booking on my bike. I was looking back, over my shoulder, at my buddy who was chasing me. As I turned around, my face slammed into a volleyball net that was set up in the street. My bike kept going about 50 yards but my face got clothes-lined by the volleyball net. I had net marks on my forehead for weeks!


----------



## Carabo (Dec 18, 2009)

My latest, circa 1990 with appropriate fluorescent paintjob  . Bike was mint, did replace the triangular profile triathlon handlebar that was on it when I bought it. Also put some nicer wheels on it.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

I owned this one for a while....I never got around to building it so eventually it went to a new home....


----------



## vxpro (Apr 4, 2008)

steelisreal2 said:


> Another thing that is still happening is the UCI banning advancements in the time trial bike!


I just sold one of these to a guy in Taiwan for $185. I was shocked it sold for that much. I thought it might fetch $120 on a good day. Now if I can just sell that old Mavic Challenger!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

That's a sick Concorde. Congrats. I had the same Pinarello Montello in the Spumoni paint as above, only in the road frame. I didn't have it long enough for the letters to flake off, but they were starting to. It was stolen unfortunately.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Your Concorde is special and these seemingly always get a little attention when riden.

<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/?action=view&current=3Renshodone.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/3Renshodone.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/?action=view&current=3Renshodone1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v385/troutmd/3Renshodone1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

